# pommeau de douche / pomme de douche



## lanature93

Bonjour; 

*Est ce qu'on appelle de la même appellation ( pommeau de douche ) ce qui est coloré en jaune dans les deux images ( svp cliquez sur les liens en bas de mon poste )   ? ou bien celui de la baignoire a une autre appellation ? 

* Pommeau de douche = pomme de douche ? ou bien y'a-t-il une différence de fonction entre les deux outils ? 

Merci d'avance. 

*Image 1 : 
*

 

*Image 2 :
*


----------



## yannalan

Bonjour :
Wikipedia nous dit ça :


> L'appareil qui permet de prendre des douches se compose généralement d'une *pomme de douche (fixe)* ou d'une *douchette (pommeau) (mobile)* reliée à des robinets, un mitigeur ou un mitigeur thermostatique qui contrôlent le débit d'eau froide et d'eau chaude.



En fait c'est ce qu'il y a au bout du tuyau et dans la conversation courante, on fait pas tant de différence.


----------



## Maître Capello

En principe, une *pomme de douche* est fixée au mur, tandis qu'un *pommeau de douche* (également appelé _douchette_ en France, mais pas en Suisse) se prend en main et se trouve au bout d'un tuyau flexible. Mais dans la pratique, on mélange un peu les deux termes.

On notera par ailleurs que _pommeau de douche_ ne figure pas dans le TFLi, ni dans le Larousse en ligne ; seul _pomme de douche_ s'y trouve.

TLFi :


> _Pomme de douche_. Partie arrondie et percée de petits trous, fixée sur le flexible de la douche. _Des hampes calcinées au bout desquelles pendaient des feuilles noires et des disques de la forme des pommes de douche_ (Huysmans,_Oblat_, t.1, 1903, p.109).



Larousse :


> Accessoire d'appareil de douche, percé de petits trous par lesquels s'écoule l'eau.


----------



## lanature93

Merci pour vos réponse, 
Donc si vous avez cet outil de jet d'eau dans votre baignoire vous l'appellerez "une douchette " ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pas en Suisse comme je l'ai dit.


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Personnellement, j'utilise _pommeau _simplement au magasin de bricolage. Ensuite, je parle juste du _tuyau de douche_, même si cela fait plus rustique


----------



## persona67

Pour moi, je n'ai jamais rencontré le terme "pommeau" dans cette acception ! Je sais ce qu'est le pommeau d'un sabre, d'une canne, d'une selle, mais je ne connais que la "pomme" de douche.


----------



## danielc

Je dis _pomme de douche _pour ce qui est attaché à un tuyau, mais je trouve en ligne sur des sites canadiens, de grands magasins, avec l'usage flottant sinon contradictoire!

Ce site reflète mon usage
https://www.canadiantire.ca/fr/au-f...soires-de-salle-de-bain/pommes-de-douche.html

Pomme de douche fixée au mur

https://www.walmart.ca/fr/articles-...-lavabo/pommes-de-douche-et-douchettes/N-2354

Ici _douchette_ comme c'est aussi compris en France

Têtes de douche & douchettes | Bain Dépôt

Définition peut être plus officielle, site "quebecplombier.ca"

"La douchette : boyau flexible rattaché à une pomme de douche"

Québec Plombier | Salle de bain, Cuisine | Évier, Lavabo

Ici on parle de _pommeau de douche_, mais qui comprend soit celui fixé au mur, soit celui à main.

Les différents types de pommes de douches | Soumission Rénovation

 Je n'ose pas parler d'une norme canadienne. Je ne sais pas si nous sommes aussi "pollués" par l'usage hexagonal. Je crois que non. Les Canadiens peuvent résister à une mauvaise influence française, mais je ne me rappelle pas de grandes chicanes au sujet des définitions différentes.


----------



## Terio

L'Office québécois de la langue française (Grand Dictionnaire terminologique) préconise : pomme de douche.


----------



## danielc

Oui, mais est-elle fixée au mur, ou sur un tuyau?

 Est-ce que vous entendez chez nous un usage préféré?


----------



## Oddmania

J'ai déjà entendu _pomme de douche_, mais je ne l'utilise jamais. Je parle toujours du _pommeau de douche_ (lorsqu'il est fixe), probablement par analogie avec le pommeau du levier de vitesse. Lorsqu'il est sur un tuyau flexible et peut être pris en main, j'appelle l'ensemble "la douchette", mais si je devais spécifier chaque élément il y aurait le tuyau et le pommeau de la douchette.


----------



## Chimel

Oddmania said:


> J'ai déjà entendu _pomme de douche_, mais je ne l'utilise jamais.


Pour ma part, non seulement je n'utilise pas _pomme de douche_, mais je crois ne l'avoir jamais entendu.

En Belgique, c'est _pommeau_ dans tous les cas (fixé au mur ou flexible).


----------



## Bezoard

J'utilise aussi "pommeau" exclusivement.


----------



## Philippides

Comme les deux dernières réponses, j'utilise pommeau dans les deux cas (au mur ou au bout d'un tuyau). Et pour parler de l'ensemble pommeau+tuyau, je dirais le tuyau. 
Je n'utilise jamais "douchette" dans ce sens, en fait je le découvre ici. Et d'ailleurs mon correcteur orthographique le souligne !


----------



## DearPrudence

Comme Bezoard et Philippides, j'utilise "pommeau" dans les deux cas.
Je ne connaissais pas "douchette" avec cette acception. Seulement pour le lecteur de code-barres.
Pour préciser si ledit pommeau est fixé au mur ou non, alors, je parle de "flexible", pas de "tuyau".
Dans une salle de bains que je découvre :
"Ah non, il n'y a pas de flexible dans la douche !!!" (je déteste ça )


----------



## Oddmania

Ça alors, et moi qui pensais que _la douchette _s'utilisait partout !  Je tombe des nues ! 

En cherchant sur les sites canadiens d'Amazon et de Walmart (pour avoir une version bilingue), je constate que _handheld shower _est traduit tantôt par _pommeau de douche à main_, tantôt par _douchette_, mais ce dernier paraît effectivement moins usité.

C'est peut-être typique de mon Sud-Est. Les Italiens à côté disent _doccetta _après tout, mais les Espagnols "douche à main".


----------



## itka

Pour moi, dans mon sud est qui ne doit pas être le même que le tien  je n'ai jamais entendu "douchette" pour cet objet. Pour moi, une douchette, c'est un petit _flexible_ (pas un tuyaux !) avec un petit pommeau, généralement de plastique, que l'on fixe à un robinet de lavabo, pour se laver les cheveux, par exemple. 
Enfin... je crois que tout le monde se comprend quand même, du nord au sud !


----------



## danielc

Pour résumer-Aucune norme hexagonale ou canadienne, mais il y a une norme belge et une autre norme suisse.


----------



## jekoh

C'est aller un peu vite en besogne que de déduire une « norme » à partir de l'opinion d'une seule personne...


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout ce que je peux dire est que je n'ai jamais entendu mes compatriotes parler de « douchette » pour désigner un pommeau de douche.



itka said:


> Pour moi, une douchette, c'est un petit _flexible_ (pas un tuyaux !) avec un petit pommeau, généralement de plastique, que l'on fixe à un robinet de lavabo, pour se laver les cheveux, par exemple.


 … ou encore sur un évier.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Tout ce que je peux dire est que je n'ai jamais entendu mes compatriotes parler de « douchette » pour désigner un pommeau de douche.



Même pas, par exemple, chez les Genevois sous l'influence française ? L'usage français est possible chez nous.


----------



## Azby7

Pour compléter un peu les avis, personnellement j'ai déjà entendu pommeau, pomme et douchette, mais le seul que j'utilise est pommeau aussi. Je trouve pomme assez moche (mais apparemment je suis seul ) et douchette ne m'est pas très familier non plus, bien que je l'aie déjà entendu.


----------

